# Help needed



## Heart-broken Girl

What should we do when tired of this world???


----------



## EleGirl

We should find something to do that makes us feel better. Even if it as simple as a nice warm bath. Or a vacation on the beach. Something that will let us work through that feeling.


----------



## Heart-broken Girl

Threetimesalady said:


> Hi Heart-broken Girl....First, no man is worth the suffering you are going through....This is especially true if he sees you in this much pain....As far as being tired of this world, NO, I cherish each minute that I live....And believe me I have been beat up in life...
> 
> I know hell....I know of how easy it is to glide to that other side of your mind to escape into peace....But, I fought back....I wasn't that tired of this world...I made it...
> 
> Honey, we have all got to suffer some in this life...I guess the real reason is that these are the lessons that we learn from this pain...Each day we grow and memories fade.....I send you my best wishes...Take care...
> 
> Caroline


I know we have to go through many things,,,just can't stop thinking of it even when asleep,,,I ever held the faith that if you are sincere, the other can be too,,,just feel so disappointed about people,,,Anyway, thank you!!!


----------



## Heart-broken Girl

EleGirl said:


> We should find something to do that makes us feel better. Even if it as simple as a nice warm bath. Or a vacation on the beach. Something that will let us work through that feeling.


It sounds nice,,,I really need change current life now,,,thanks.


----------

